# Duet for Trombone and guitar



## adrianallan (Sep 20, 2010)

I have just finished writing this duet for trombone and guitar for a friend. I am assured that the trombone can be played very expressively by an accomplished player.

As it is I have recorded the guitar part myself at home and used the East West Gold Brass trombone sample.

I hope to have a proper live recording soon.

The PDF of the sheet music is here

http://www.box.net/shared/qm4oo660uv

I have made a Youtube video for this piece

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqcJhioKW-0


Here is the description

_This piece for trombone and guitar evokes one of the most beautiful parks in Liverpool and the home of the prehistoric and mysterious Calderstones. It is almost opposite John Lennon's childhood home on Menlove Avenue. He spent many happy hours in Calderstones Park. The school that he attended, Quarrybank, is now named "Calderstones High School". In 2000 Paul McCartney opened a Linda McCartney play area in the park, recognising the importance of the park as a former Beatles' haunt and valuable asset for the community of Allerton.

_


----------



## anogo (Sep 20, 2010)

I liked the piece - it ranged from melancholy to exotic. Well done!

With the recording, I was a bit distracted by the guitar. I thought the reverb was too 'splashy' and there were a few performance problems that could either be rerecorded or edited out. I'm not that familiar with the trombone's technical requirements, but I imagine there would be more pitch variation.

I'd love to hear this recorded with two musicians and I really like the idea of the instrumentation.

Bryan


----------



## adrianallan (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the review :D 

You are right about the guitar. In the end the recording is the best of two takes, but three or four would have ironed out more deficiencies.

I wanted this to be a demo, but a fairly decent one, and I hope the performers I wrote it for will produce a more fluent performance -as I found it a challenge to play with a VST and sound fluent.

If they do a recording I will post it.


----------



## anogo (Sep 20, 2010)

adrianallan @ Mon Sep 20 said:


> If they do a recording I will post it.



Please do!


----------



## adrianallan (Sep 21, 2010)

The Video has been improved and is now here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqcJhioKW-0


----------



## Rob (Sep 21, 2010)

nice!


----------



## adrianallan (Sep 21, 2010)

thank you, Rob


----------

